# Pioneer TS-C172PRS NIB



## PhoenixGoldFan (May 31, 2008)

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ayNextAllSelling&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MESX

If you Are interested, send me a PM.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Link doesn't seem to work.


----------



## chrislynn (Jul 24, 2015)

I found them nice speakers


----------



## PhoenixGoldFan (May 31, 2008)

Sold With 12 Hours Of Auction.
Sorry for delay on status update here.
Thanks!


----------

